# My forearms are killing me after this ride!



## bartram.william (2 mo ago)

Hi Team

My fingers and forearms are killing me after an hour and a half of hard downhill riding!

Went out today for the last ride of the season, with some snow just starting to show - enjoy the video, I think I might need full suspension.

Forearms are killing me! and it's on one and a half hours..

Thanks

William is 54 and still loving it!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

probably consider wearing gloves for the entire ride too. those trails appear steep and fast.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Checkout Revolution Suspension Grips.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

All the weight on your bottom bracket. No weight on your hands. Not leaning back so far that you're pulling on your hands to hang on, and not forward enough that you're leaning on the bars. Find that balance point on a mellow downhill, even a street, with the seat dropped, that point where you could comfortably wiggle your fingers. You'll notice it's much easier to turn the bike when you don't have a bunch of weight on the bars too. With your weight on the BB, it's like the bike can rotate about you rather than tossing you about. You're like the calm in the middle of the storm. No more sore arms.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah that happens. Get a 20-30" wide 2" wooden dowel, 4 feet of paracord & a 10 pound weight. Drill a hole in the middle of the dowel, run the cord through & start doing roll ups & roll downs every day... Pretty soon you'll have hands & forearms of steel!

Even with dual suspension your hands get tired, trail bikes, dh bikes... if you're on the brakes for a long time you need strength & endurance more than suspension.

But as stated above, ODI Rogue grips, Rev grips, gloves... a front fork that's setup & great brakes all help... But bottom line, you have weak wittle baby forearms, gots to toughen them up! (I have weak wittle baby forearms too, hence the need for a training device, that I never use)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hard, double track, and ebike, mmm may need to temper your thoughts.


----------



## Lela's Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

DLd said:


> All the weight on your bottom bracket. No weight on your hands. Not leaning back so far that you're pulling on your hands to hang on, and not forward enough that you're leaning on the bars. Find that balance point on a mellow downhill, even a street, with the seat dropped, that point where you could comfortably wiggle your fingers. You'll notice it's much easier to turn the bike when you don't have a bunch of weight on the bars too. With your weight on the BB, it's like the bike can rotate about you rather than tossing you about. You're like the calm in the middle of the storm. No more sore arms.


This. 
Also consider setting up your brakes like the French freerider Remy Metallier. 


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-tips-for-brake-lever-set-up-with-remy-metailler.html


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Get a gravel bike. More hand positions.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Always hard to tell in videos but most of it didn't look that rough. Maybe you're not staying loose enough and/or death grip on the bar?


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Ride more of the same, and gradually build up the length of rides..

I've had forearm cramps twice, both while doing multi-day gravel rides. Both times I had pretty severe heat exhaustion. It was really strange to get those cramping sensations in the arms. The only other way I've gotten close to that sensation is doing a full day of hard slalom water-skiing.

Make sure that hydration and nutrition aren't issues. Those factors can come into play on 1.5 hour rides.

As others have said, look at grip and glove options, but piling on the fluff is not always the answer. Good advice on paying attention to your weight distribution and riding style.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

This is not even mountain biking, gravel road?

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, didn't watch the video.

How responsive are your brakes? Hands and forarms are going to get over-worked if you need to pull hard on the brakes all the time. It should be a light touch with one finger on each brake.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, I'm not too sure the OP was actually looking for advice, I think maybe he just wanted to share his video!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is why you can't really have brakes too powerful. The more powerful the brakes, the less hard you have to squeeze and death-grip.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

eshew said:


> Yeah that happens. Get a 20-30" wide 2" wooden dowel, 4 feet of paracord & a 10 pound weight. Drill a hole in the middle of the dowel, run the cord through & start doing roll ups & roll downs every day... Pretty soon you'll have hands & forearms of steel!
> 
> (I have weak wittle baby forearms too, hence the need for a training device, that I never use)


Cool device and classic situation (never used). Just watched a video the other day with one of these wrist rollers from Sorinex for $219. You saved yourself some cash.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

DLd said:


> All the weight on your bottom bracket. No weight on your hands. Not leaning back so far that you're pulling on your hands to hang on, and not forward enough that you're leaning on the bars. Find that balance point on a mellow downhill, even a street, with the seat dropped, that point where you could comfortably wiggle your fingers. You'll notice it's much easier to turn the bike when you don't have a bunch of weight on the bars too. With your weight on the BB, it's like the bike can rotate about you rather than tossing you about. You're like the calm in the middle of the storm. No more sore arms.


This. If anything, your quads/calves should be burning. Ride from your feet to your core, your upper body should just be along for the ride.

Edit: *Figuratively speaking*. I know some posters here will take that phrase, "upper body should just be along for the ride" literally.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

eshew said:


> Yeah that happens. Get a 20-30" wide 2" wooden dowel, 4 feet of paracord & a 10 pound weight. Drill a hole in the middle of the dowel, run the cord through & start doing roll ups & roll downs every day... Pretty soon you'll have hands & forearms of steel!


We have discovered the hockey player in the group!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you need a downcountry bike. 

Looked like fun, though!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

FS won't be different for your hands and arms. More travel and a fork with better high-speed compression damping could make a noticeable improvement. Lower back strength would get more of your weight off your hands.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

eshew said:


> Yeah that happens. Get a 20-30" wide 2" wooden dowel, 4 feet of paracord & a 10 pound weight. Drill a hole in the middle of the dowel, run the cord through & start doing roll ups & roll downs every day... Pretty soon you'll have hands & forearms of steel!
> 
> Even with dual suspension your hands get tired, trail bikes, dh bikes... if you're on the brakes for a long time you need strength & endurance more than suspension.
> 
> But as stated above, ODI Rogue grips, Rev grips, gloves... a front fork that's setup & great brakes all help... But bottom line, you have weak wittle baby forearms, gots to toughen them up! (I have weak wittle baby forearms too, hence the need for a training device, that I never use)


Agree, I posted this here a month ago






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe the OP is justifying a purchase of trickstuff Maxima's for gravel riding


----------



## bartram.william (2 mo ago)

Sanchofula said:


> Hard, double track, and ebike, mmm may need to temper your thoughts.


Yep I know it's a heavy bike - for the downhill bits a pure MTB would be better - the problem is I have young kids and need wife approval for any time out! I just don't have the time to ride up the mountains as well!! Thanks, William


----------



## bartram.william (2 mo ago)

Crankout said:


> I think you need a downcountry bike.
> 
> Looked like fun, though!


Yes, it's not the right one for the job - the last bit was fast and great fun over 60!


----------



## bartram.william (2 mo ago)

chazpat said:


> lol, I'm not too sure the OP was actually looking for advice, I think maybe he just wanted to share his video!


It was great fun - so I though you might like it!


----------



## bartram.william (2 mo ago)

rod9301 said:


> This is not even mountain biking, gravel road?
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


I think you missed the middle bit!


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok


----------

